# "to Zink Or Not To Zink"?



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

For the past few seasons, I have been using a Zink Probe in my HWH anyone else doin this?

Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm using one -- not sure how effective it is though -- meaning when i checked it last weekend it is totally coated in this white cakey stuff -- seems to be working the way it is suppose to be -- but have no idea if its being 1% or 99% effective --


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I'm using one -- not sure how effective it is though -- meaning when i checked it last weekend it is totally coated in this white cakey stuff -- seems to be working the way it is suppose to be -- but have no idea if its being 1% or 99% effective --


Go with the 99%....it will make you sleep better at night.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for bringing it to mind. I think I'll run out and get one to.









Brian


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for bringing it to mind. I think I'll run out and get one to.









Brian


----------

